# Psicodelico ¿Se puede hacer?



## Selkir (Dic 24, 2007)

Tengo el esquema de un psicodelico que tiene tres bombillas de 60W y lo que quiero es eliminar estas cargas para poder conectar a la salida del circuito cualquier otra carga o circuito como conjuntos de leds, conjuntos de bombillas... no se, lo que sea.

Se me ha ocurrido poner optoacopladores. No se si estará bien montado, por eso os dejo el esquema original y el que yo he hecho.

Original:





Con los optoacopladores:





Decidme que os parece mi idea


----------



## ciri (Dic 25, 2007)

Mientras que mantengas el mismo nivel de carga que en el original, puede andar bien, en cuanto comienzes a superarlo, habría que replantear algunos datos, por el consumo de corriente,,,


----------



## Selkir (Dic 26, 2007)

¿Pero no se supone que el optoacoplador aisla? De ser así, ¿podria poner practicamente cualquier circuito con su propia fuente de alimentación?

Como ya dije, se me ocurrio lo de los optoacopladores para poder poner lo que sea en la cargo, no hace falta que sean bombillas.

Ciri, gracias por interesarte.


----------



## CarlosColombo (Dic 26, 2007)

Yo usaria el circuito original.
Conectaria bombillas, led o lo que quisiera y lo alimentaria con la tension necesaria 12v. o 6v. en vez de los 220v.
No entiendo por que quieres modificar el circuito?.


----------



## ciri (Dic 26, 2007)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> ¿Pero no se supone que el optoacoplador aisla? De ser así, ¿podria poner practicamente cualquier circuito con su propia fuente de alimentación?
> 
> Como ya dije, se me ocurrio lo de los optoacopladores para poder poner lo que sea en la cargo, no hace falta que sean bombillas.
> 
> Ciri, gracias por interesarte.



Claro, el opto, aisla, pero hay que ver con que potencia querés trabajar, por lo que te determina una corriente, no es lo mismo aislar 60W que 13,2KW.. simplemente eso..


----------



## Selkir (Dic 26, 2007)

En realidad la pregunta es si se puede hacer. La potencia de momento me da un poco igual, ya que este proyecto voy a tardar en hacerlo.

Ahora ya se que se puede.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------

